# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  TETRIX Building System, robotic kit, Pitsco, Inc., Pittsburg, Kansas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Pitsco, Inc.

pitsco.com/Shop/TETRIX-Robotics

tetrixrobotics.com

youtube.com/TETRIXbyPitsco

facebook.com/TETRIXrobotics

twitter.com/TETRIXrobotics

Tetrix Robotics Kit on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

ISTE 2014 - Introducing TETRIX® PRIME 

 Published on Jul 9, 2014




> TETRIX® PRIME is the revolutionary new robotics building system from Pitsco Education designed to teach various STEM concepts and is also sturdy enough for the most demanding competitions. At ISTE 2014, Educational Consultant Alan Kirby demonstrated maneuvering a pre-built model. Then, R&D Manager Paul Uttley explained what makes TETRIX PRIME unique and how the system fits together.

----------


## Airicist

Robobench Series: TriBot with Omni Wheel 

Published on Apr 21, 2015




> Pitsco's Tim Lankford discusses the finer points of the Tribot, which is a mostly PRIME robot that incorporates the MAX Omni Wheel for maneuverability.

----------


## Airicist

RoboBench: New Curriculum – Robotics STEM Units

Published on Aug 31, 2015




> The Robotics STEM Units, which are 3-week STEM focused curriculum for middle school students, get a TETRIX twist from the TETRIX PRIME set. Curriculum Specialist Ray Grissom joins Tim to introduce the new units, which include autonomous and remote control options.

----------


## Airicist

RoboBench: Choosing Motors & Servos

Published on Aug 31, 2015




> Do you have difficulty choosing between a DC motor and a servo? Pitsco's Tim Lankford provides tips for knowing when to use each source of power on your robots.

----------

